# Target sight....



## T.FDO (Jan 16, 2012)

What target sight would you guys get if you were in my position? Thinking about buying a used 2012 PSE Supra ME and trying to get ideas on how i would/will set it up for 3d and maybe some spots. Not sure what to look at. Would like to keep it around 300(scope included). What sight would you guys buy?


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Sword! I don't have one personally but I got a buddy that does and i like it


----------



## thare1774 (Dec 13, 2010)

$300 for a sure loc with decent scope is pushing it. If you want a cheaper yet still okay sight go with one of cartels higher end models. Unless you find an Axcel or sure loc used for a decent price, then buy one of those.


----------



## iwannahoyt93 (Dec 13, 2011)

Cbe is the best in my opinion. You wont be able to get on and a housing for under 300 tho.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

^^^ not true, you can get a sight for under 200$, that leaves alot for a scope....

I prefer axcels, but they are a bit spendy.. you can get one for under 300$ if you don't mind used


----------



## T.FDO (Jan 16, 2012)

I have no problem with them being used...In fact my entire setup i have right now is all used and most of it is from AT classys...Just wasnt sure what to look into. Whats a good scope


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

they all work.. i run truespots, Bridger runs specialty, aaron run Classic, got friends shooting black eagles and CBE's with FV glass

it all depends on what you want to spend on a scope. I'm very happy with my lexan housing, but i was also happy with my alu housing which was much less. I'd get one drilled for a pin so you have that option and i'd get the best glass that you can afford


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I'd definitely go with an Axcel. Best sight out there IMO.

Jake


----------



## Monster bucks7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Sword trident hunter


----------



## HoughsArchery (Oct 7, 2011)

I like Sure-Loc, you could buy a used one and a scope for less than $300.


----------



## T.FDO (Jan 16, 2012)

Any advice you guys would like to give to me about starting out? Just trying to get as much info as possible before going out and spending a bunch of money on another setup


----------



## Monster bucks7 (Jan 30, 2012)

T.FDO said:


> Any advice you guys would like to give to me about starting out? Just trying to get as much info as possible before going out and spending a bunch of money on another setup


I got my Sword trident hunter and a 4x lens for less than $200.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

For $300 I'd be looking in the classifieds for a used axcel or higher end cbe. If you look around a little, it shouldn't be to hard to find one of these models in the low $200's which will leave you enough for a decent scope.

Not dissing sword, but I personally would NOT go with one of them if I could get an axcel or cbe for the same price used. I had a Titan at one time and it's just not that great of a sight....no counting clicks or making sight tapes with a computer program. The clicks are also very course and sloppy, and you only have one choice of scope because of the way they are mounted. The make a decent hunting sight for the money, but for $300 you can do a lot better.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Advise how?


----------



## outdoorsman193 (Nov 20, 2008)

Personally, I think most people would agree that Sure Loc is what most sights are based off of. It's a super solid base, and you can find one pretty reasonable.

This year I have been shooting Axcel and really like them, but like stated, a bit pricey.


----------



## smithsix (Aug 20, 2010)

You can buy a used sight and scope very resonalbe.

You can go with a 4X lense and adjust as you determne what your preference will be.

Any sight that is adustable will work.

There are many go one to choose from.

Personal preference does come into play so buying used is a way to keep cost down.

Enjoy your supra.


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

I just ordered a Shibuya Carbon 365 to go with my Supra.


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

Accunock said:


> One quick note about Lexan, Accunocks are made from Lexan. Check us out.
> www.accunock.com
> 
> Fan made vid regarding Lexan
> ...


And this has what to do with target sights??


----------



## Accunock (May 15, 2012)

target sights are made of Lexan and so are our Arrow nocks.
www.accunock.com


----------



## SHOCKER77 (Mar 22, 2012)

Do not get a sure loc have had several and the heads always get left to right slop in them have wore out 3 and waiting for the bushings to fix them takes forever Axcel is best for the money cbe seems nice but the target version does not have a fast travel for course adjustment scope wise save your penny's don't skimp on this black eagle scopes are the best u can get


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Target SIGHTS are not made of lexan, sorry. They are alu, carbon, or brass not lexan. Housings can be lexan, I got one, works great, but I wouldn't test a lexan sight.

The other thing I've heard about surelocs is they seize up I they get soaked(not just a light rain but heavy sustained rain that gets into the sight)


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

N7709K said:


> Target SIGHTS are not made of lexan, sorry. They are alu, carbon, or brass not lexan. Housings can be lexan, I got one, works great, but I wouldn't test a lexan sight.
> 
> The other thing I've heard about surelocs is they seize up I they get soaked(not just a light rain but heavy sustained rain that gets into the sight)


This is true about sure locs, I have one and it locks up even on humid days if I am not meticulous on caring for it. In relation to the thread I just picked up a used Axcel in the classys for 200 :thumbs_up


----------



## Trentsheath (Apr 12, 2012)

Cartel hunter 2 I think I have, great sight, is only 1/4 mm click so it's not as sharp but it's very sturdy and light and I only paid $110 which means you can get a descent scope which is more important. I had a cartel triple scope, great cheap scope for only $50 but you could go better with the rest of the money.


----------

